# ¿Software para simular el ULN2003?



## farruquito (Jul 1, 2006)

Buenas!
Alguien sabe algún programa que sea capaz de simular el funcionamiento de un ULN2003(array darlington)?
He probado con varios y sólamente aparece en el workbench 9, pero los datos de modelo vienen vacíos y no lo puedo simular...

¿Alguien sabe si el pspice o algún otro lo trae y funciona?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola, el multisim lo trae, el pspice solo lo he usado 2 veces y no me gustó , no se si lo incluya.

Saludos


----------



## farruquito (Jul 1, 2006)

El Multisim lo trae, pero es que no contiene datos, y por lo tanto no simula nada, al menos la versión que tengo yo que es la 9. ¿Que versión usas tú?.
En mi versión nunca sale nada en los pines de salida. Me puse a investigar y en la base de datos no tiene ningún dato en las características del modelo...
Es muy raro...
¿Me puedes indicar que versión usas?.
Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola, también la 9, pero nunca lo he simulado, cuando usted hiso la pregunta me puse a buscar en mis programas de simulación, en el circuit maker no viene, luego busque en el multisim y apareció pero nunca lo he probado no funciona????

Tengo el proteus instalado pero nunca lo he usado LOL   , no hayó como meter un circuito. deje le busco y si lo encuentro le aviso .

Saludos

***********
Edit

No se que la ha pasado a mi versión multisim 9, pero acabo de probarlo en la 8 y si genera una corriente en sus salidas.

Saludos


----------



## farruquito (Jul 1, 2006)

Muchas gracias!!!!
Por lo que veo la versión 8 si funciona. Intentaré conseguirlo a ver que tal.
Le agradecería de todas formas si descubre cualquier otro programa donde funcione me lo comunique.
De cualquier forma mil gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## rodygaray (Abr 24, 2007)

Bueno llegue a este foro y hay una respuesta sin resolver, el programa que puedes simular el ULN2003 ES EL PROTEUS, lo puedes descargar gratis de la siguiente dirección

http://www.labcenter.co.uk/index_uk.htm


----------

